# What car do you drive? (If you can :S)



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Jimmy B's pimp ass VW:














































8)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Does he/she have a name? I don't drive..


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

No she does not but if you can think of a decent name be sure to let me know


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

More pictures of you posing....

Err, I don't know what you could call her, it should be personal or somehow related to an aspect of the car.

She's black, she's retro, wears shades..


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

More pics of me posing? Is that all you ask?

Shes grey too btw :wink: not black.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Another sleepless night. Why am I answering this question, lol?

My car, no photos -- guys REALLY love their cars, eh?: Honda Civic w/manual transmission, black. No name. I've had 2, ten years each. This is my third Civic (3 years old), hoping it will last 10 years.

Observation: In Europe, and I've ridden in European cars -- the same model car there is not as heavy or solid as in the U.S. The mistake the auto companies have made in the US is building "muscle cars" here, and building smaller, more efficient cars abroad.

Problem is safety standards. A Renault here for instance, or the Jetta is much bigger and sturdier. I don't know how we reconcile safety standards with fuel economy. Many foreign cars I've ridden in seem very unsafe vs. US cars. On the other hand, smaller car vs. other smaller car would be less dangerous. Small European car vs. Giant US SUV = certain demise of passengers.

Also, I found that the hybrids are more polluting in the long run. The batteries in hybrid cars (such as the Toyota Prius) are made of more toxic material - many of the components. Ultimately when dispensing with the car, the battery is also more toxic to the environment.

I don't know what the solution is. I wouldn't mind having a horse to be honest, but I have a bad back, and where would I keep it? The horse that is.

PS, cute car. We don't have a "Polo" brand of VW here. Marketing is very odd. Your car would be like the Jetta here?

Also, how many cars are purely built in one country? The SAAB, the Volvo? There are no cars that are made 100% in any country anymore. My Honda I believe was built in Ohio, by Americans, but with designs and parts from Japan and other countries. A good thing about the global economy, I think.

Poor Motown. We are in sorry shape.

Are there many Japanese cars in Europe?

Cheers,
D


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

jimmyb said:


> Shes grey too btw :wink: not black.


Grey?...I need to get my eyes checked.

The Iron Lady.

It means strong-willed female.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

How about 'Steel Lady'?

Your right about her being strong though, shes supercharged.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Got a mk4 Golf GT TDi, with full colour concept and revo remap.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

i dont drive although my other half has ot a nice mg !!!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

IQ said:


> Got a mk4 Golf GT TDi, with full colour concept and revo remap.


Cool!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

mk4 golf 2.slow


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

I haven't been able to drive for a while but when i do my baby is a 1984 BMW 528e......


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

The 1970 Pontiac Firebird. The car I've always wanted and now I have. I rule. :twisted:


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Fant?me said:


> LOLOLOL :lol:


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

1996 red jeep cherokee laredo


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

A 2005 Toyota Corolla. Gold.

The finance company still owns it. I am getting it bit by bit, month by month...

Anla


----------

